

How to Craft a Killer API Demo - nlazaris
http://news.mlh.io/this-is-how-you-craft-a-killer-live-api-demo-07-07-2015

======
timfalls
If you're in to learning from the best, you've come to the right place -
really helpful/valuable/legit insight from folks who are really good at this
stuff.

Enjoy!

------
sagnew
Rad to see some Twilio love in this! I can confirm that an unthinkable amount
of time and thought goes into those 5 minute demos!

